

Do you use VPN for security? - cheae

Just read this CNET article discussing how secure ethernet connections in public networks is.  The author recommends some paid VPN services. Do you use VPN? Which one?  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13554_3-9854369-33.html
======
christefano
PersonalVPN from Witopia has served me well for almost two years. I'd been
meaning to get a VPN for a while for security reasons (I'd been using SSH port
forwarding up to that point) but I really wanted to watch Moving Wallpaper on
ITV and needed an IP address in the UK. Nowadays, I don't think I'll use any
other VPN service unless I end up installing OpenVPN on one of my servers.

<http://witopia.org/index.php/products/>

When I originally chose Witopia, it cost about as much as the others I
considered. The last I checked, though, Witopia had something like 60
endpoints in 20 countries and actually costs less than other VPN providers
(StrongVPN, mentioned in another comment, offers 4 endpoints in 3 countries,
and costs about $10 more).

They also started including Viscocity (a VPN client similar to Tunnelblick) as
part of the package, and it comes preconfigured with all their VPN
connections. I had actually purchased Viscocity separately and think it's a
great VPN client for Mac OS X.

<http://www.thesparklabs.com/viscosity/>

I don't know if they bundle a VPN client for Windows or Linux.

------
noonespecial
Absolutely. I have many colo-ed servers so I put OpenVPN server on a few of
them. My MacBook has tunnelblick with the "redirect-gateway def1" directive in
the config. This automatically redirects all outbound traffic over the VPN, no
matter how the computer gets its internet (wifi, wired, tether etc)

Not only is it secure, bur wherever I am in the world, my IP is in San Jose.
No worries about pandora or netflix not working.

The people I work with were so impressed that my netflix worked while I was in
Australia, that they all wanted on my server too. The security was just
lagniappe.

------
iuguy
Yup, I have a strongswan IPSEC rig with two-factor authentication that I use
for a private darknet, and a second account on the same box that lets me
access the Internet.

I also use VyprVPN at home for when I want to watch something restricted to
the US. I still have to configure my VPN client to kick in on specific IP
ranges automatically so that I can get BBC iPlayer and Hulu in a more wife-
friendly manner.

------
ryanto
Yup, the service I use is strongvpn.com. Had them for about a year, no
complaints.

------
gcb
`ssh -D 8080 me@trusty.example.com`

then configure your computer to use socks proxy at localhost:8080

